# hpdj00.exe application error



## vasulic (Nov 25, 2006)

hi guys,
I recently removed my Hp Printer from my lappy ,
when i reboot my lappy the following error message appear
how to fix this?




hpdj00.exe application error -

the instruction at "0x0012e731" referenced memory at"0x00050001".The memory could not be written


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 25, 2006)

If you're talking about Unistallation of Printer Drivers then...

=>Try running a good Registry Cleaner, also run CCleaner to clean unwanted residue of Printer drivers.
coz i suspect the Uninstallation was not complete.

Or go to www.hp.com/in & enter your Printer Model & look in Driver Updates section & Troubleshoot Section.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah its hp printer drivers. iam having registry mechanic, i will try with it.
Thanks s18000rpm


----------

